# Boerboel



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Next week I will see a problem Boerboel. (8 month old male, bottle fed) Has anyone ever worked with one? Experience? Lives with young kids and has bitten one of their friends in the stomach. It doesn't sound good at all. Just curious what they are like to work with. Any good online info on them?


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I have a friend who works with one. According to her it is a VERY serious dog that should NEVER EVER be owned or handled by inexperienced hands and should never live in the city or suburbs. It NEEDS a job or it will become dangerous. She compares their temperament to something like a Fila Brasiliero.

Her client got two to guard the farm while the man of the house was away. They didn't take into consideration that the wife was NOT a dog person. Around 8 months she started having problems handling them. One ended up being rehomed to another farm and they kept the softer one. He's 18 months and neutered now and needs very strict, no nonsense training every single second of every single day. He will never be a pet and he will never be a stress-free dog but at least now the wife can manage him. He will never be able to be trusted with people outside the immediate family that lives with him everyday.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

On top of that the dog I will see has been bottle fed since day 4. I am afraid that I cannot give them much good news.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

The better question is what do you bring to the table training wise? Your taking peoples money to supposedly help them. Why are you on here asking about mastiffs? 
Surely a professional would know what kind of behaviours are endemic to molosers, management strategies, effective handling techniques, methods for behaviour adjustment etc.

The best advice when it comes to dealing with molosers is "if you dont know what your doing dont mess with them" .


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Bred to hunt lions in Africa - a breed which is still imported regularly. A serious breed not yet dumbed down by confirmation showing in AKC. Dogs that are not cuddly pet types. Not a good choice for non dog savy people. Have a friend in Long Island who has one, his 3rd now....don't understand why....it has also bitten 2 people now...and he has had GSDs adn done IPO for years...


Lee


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

There is a difference between respect and fear. If you don't much care for working with "Pit's" not sure this would be a better choice??

Molossers are not everyone's cup of a tea. Someone on here says the best advice is to keep a shovel in every room ...may come in handy. 

I was aiming for a "Dogo" myself but then got up in the "Boxer" thing. :crazy:

I've only had an Boxer/APBT Boxers and an American Band Dawg's myself but on here I doubt anyone knows more about "Boerboel's than ''wyoung2153" send here a PM she did say her new rescue seems a bit "Boxer" like. 

I'll just add you can find a details on the "usual suspects" here:
Molossers breeds (Molosser dogs, Molossers, Mastiff breeds)


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The one I knew was quite the puppy at 8 months old but by 3 years old was a serious adult with a bite record. The guy who owned the dog had a cattle farm and used him to keep off human poachers. He bit several.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> On top of that the dog I will see has been bottle fed since day 4. I am afraid that I cannot give them much good news.


I am curious what about bottle feeding makes this case more difficult? Was he bottle fed because his mother rejected the litter and they had to substitute her milk until he was 6 weeks old or does he still get all his food by a bottle even at 8 months? And if that's the case what are they feeding him that can be given via bottle?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Why are you on here asking about mastiffs?
> Surely a professional would know what kind of behaviours are endemic to molosers, management strategies, effective handling techniques, methods for behaviour adjustment etc.


Because it never hurts to get more/better educated by people who have been there and done that. I am not somebody who pretends to know it all and just "taking peoples' money".


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

I knew two, one now deceased. Both male, both EXTREMELY protective of home and owner, and when I say protective, I really mean protective, not like Archer who will bark up a storm if he hears something; these dogs investigate and if they FIND someone or something that shouldn't be there, god help that person/thing. 
The male that still lives also perimeter patrols and is happy to stay on guard at the gate- again something Archer wouldn't do, he'd want to be with me- which I think shows a certain independence. They need strict, firm handling from the off and frankly with their size and strength they know how to push boundaries- especially when they're younger.
The deceased dog was huge, I don't think I've ever seen a dog as 'dense' as he was, he was pure muscle and pretty agile for his size. He was a family dog and really well socialised with children, so pretty tolerant of them. The second dog was raised with adults and has NO tolerance of children at all. Neither dog liked or could be trusted around strangers.

I'd be careful if you're not used to handling dogs like this, Wolfy Dog, honestly, I'm pretty confident around all dogs, and even I'd think twice before getting involved with a boerboel that has a bite history.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Lobo dog said:


> I am curious what about bottle feeding makes this case more difficult? Was he bottle fed because his mother rejected the litter and they had to substitute her milk until he was 6 weeks old or does he still get all his food by a bottle even at 8 months? And if that's the case what are they feeding him that can be given via bottle?


I'm guessing it's because he wasn't with his mother long enough for her to instill some behavior rules and manners in him. 

Susan


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I referred them to a PP trainer after studying and talking to their vet as well. If it had been a spaniel I wouldn't have second guessed.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

There you go your system works! I say "Job Well done!"


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Wolfstraum - the Rhodesian Ridgeback was actually bred to hunt Lion here in Africa. 
The Boerboel was bred as a guard dog. I had one when my kids were still young but he got quite aggressive with food and killed some of my sheep. I unfortunately had to put him down as I was afraid one of my kids might get bitten. I am not an expert but if they were not trained since a young age they become difficult to handle. They should have silimar traits as the English Bullmastiff if that is a help or contact breeders association.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> I'm guessing it's because he wasn't with his mother long enough for her to instill some behavior rules and manners in him.
> 
> Susan


That makes sense! Thank you


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Thought about this thread today when one came to my office, muzzled. 

Smart on OP to know when to say you are in over your head.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Ivanlotter said:


> Wolfstraum - the Rhodesian Ridgeback was actually bred to hunt Lion here in Africa.
> The Boerboel was bred as a guard dog. I had one when my kids were still young but he got quite aggressive with food and killed some of my sheep. I unfortunately had to put him down as I was afraid one of my kids might get bitten. I am not an expert but if they were not trained since a young age they become difficult to handle. They should have silimar traits as the English Bullmastiff if that is a help or contact breeders association.


I never think of bull mastiffs as being in the same category as Boerboel, presa canario, etc. I have never seen a bull mastiff that wasn't a big marshmallow. I personally like the well bred presa canario, but I wouldn't get one now after having Remi.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am so happy to have my own two sound dogs and not have to worry that they might kill my visitors.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You may want to reach out privately to this poster. She is in the military so not on all the time but may have good Boerbel connections. I thought about it because of posts in the SAR section.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...rible-terrible-person-me-text-heavy-vent.html


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> There is a difference between respect and fear. If you don't much care for working with "Pit's" not sure this would be a better choice??
> 
> Molossers are not everyone's cup of a tea. Someone on here says the best advice is to keep a shovel in every room ...may come in handy.
> 
> ...


Interesting that the "rollicking little clown" French Bulldogs are part of the Mollosser group, Chip! They are no joke, just smaller!


----------

